# Pine Tar Soap



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a small batch recipe fer pine tar soap. Pine tar soap good fer the skin specially fer folks with the psychorisis er how ever ya spell it.

Pine Tar Soap

3 lbs lard
2 1/2 C cool water
3 oz pine tar (look in the horse care section)
6 1/2 oz lye

Mix lard an pine tar till melted, cool ta 110°.

Mix lye inta water an stir well, cool ta 110°.

Mix the two tagether an take ta the trace stage. Then pour inta yer moulds an let set bout a week. Unmold, then let cure bout 4 ta 6 weeks.










Here it be in the mold. Got that silicone mold at the Goodwill store fer a buck fifty. Like the small molds fer these test batch's a soap.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Is pine tar soap more for household use? Maybe on the dog as well?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grandma used it just like hand soap. The few times the dog got a bath that I can remember grandpa just used lye soap. This just be lye soap with the pine tar what be good fer the skin so shouldn't be no different. Course yalls mileage (an fur) might vary!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be a small batch recipe fer pine tar soap. Pine tar soap good fer the skin specially fer folks with the psychorisis er how ever ya spell it.


Thanks for the recipe. I hope to make some soap this year, but since lye has been taken off the market in Tennessee, it looks like I will have to make my own lye.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I hope to make some soap this year, but since lye has been taken off the market in Tennessee, it looks like I will have to make my own lye.


Hard ta come by here to, brand what I use now be: ROOTO brand. I can still get it at the hardware store an the big box lumber store.

Yall can also order it on the internet. Then again, ya can make it to!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks. Ima give it a try. Was just worried if I was gunna smell like I pooped a christmas tree. : O


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I been looking for this! have a pull on my jug on me bro!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Hard ta come by here to, brand what I use now be: ROOTO brand. I can still get it at the hardware store an the big box lumber store.
> 
> Yall can also order it on the internet. Then again, ya can make it to!


I know how to make lye the easy way.hard wood ashes, a slit trough, and a gallon coffee can.pour a gallon of boiling water through oak ashes and collect the stuff,bring it to a boil and pour through again,repeat 3-5 times.you nose will know when lye has been produced.pour it all in that coffee can and put over a low fire until its half evaporated.strong stuff!much like making black powder really.

Oh.and in this state it'll take your hide off!use gloves!

Oh and hey old coot!this stuff will draw out boils and infections too,just try not to get in an open cut


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> I know how to make lye the easy way.hard wood ashes, a slit trough, and a gallon coffee can.pour a gallon of boiling water through oak ashes and collect the stuff,bring it to a boil and pour through again,repeat 3-5 times.you nose will know when lye has been produced.pour it all in that coffee can and put over a low fire until its half evaporated.strong stuff!much like making black powder really.
> 
> Oh.and in this state it'll take your hide off!use gloves!
> 
> Oh and hey old coot!this stuff will draw out boils and infections too,just try not to get in an open cut


Can you explain it out a bit more? I got lost...


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Old Coot, thanks for the receipe.

Magus, have made the lye pouring through the ashes multiple times. How strong is this stuff if you evap it over a fire? If you get too close while it's cooking, it'll fry your lungs, sinuses and anything else that gets a wiff. Is there a specific reason to concentrate it so much? Always trying to learn.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I hope to make some soap this year, but since lye has been taken off the market in Tennessee, it looks like I will have to make my own lye.


a place called the chemistry store has it. 25 lbs is 72.00 http://www.chemistrystore.com/cart.cgi?group=100513&child=100543


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

another part of their web site that is good.
http://www.chemistrystore.com/content.cgi?parentpage=76279&pageid=36848


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I hope to make some soap this year, but since lye has been taken off the market in Tennessee, it looks like I will have to make my own lye.


I can still get it at a small hardware store where I live. I don't think it's available in the larger stores like Lowe's, etc. anymore.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Magus said:


> I know how to make lye the easy way.hard wood ashes, a slit trough, and a gallon coffee can.pour a gallon of boiling water through oak ashes and collect the stuff,bring it to a boil and pour through again,repeat 3-5 times.you nose will know when lye has been produced.pour it all in that coffee can and put over a low fire until its half evaporated.strong stuff!much like making black powder really.
> 
> Oh.and in this state it'll take your hide off!use gloves!
> 
> Oh and hey old coot!this stuff will draw out boils and infections too,just try not to get in an open cut


If it can take the hide off then how do you draw boils and infections out. Or am I missing something?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> If it can take the hide off then how do you draw boils and infections out. Or am I missing something?


The lye or concentrated lye will take the hide off; it's the soap that Magus said would draw boils and infections out.

Plain pine tar is good for some sinus problems. I have masses of allergies and in the summertime when the weather was very dry, I used to sleep with an open can of pine tar under the head of my bed.

When horses have congestion and their nose is running (they have allergies and colds too), a little pine tar smeared on their feed trough will help their symptoms.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pine tar soap good fer the skin specially fer folks with the psychorisis er how ever ya spell it.


Only cause you asked it's Psoriasis








If'n I had hide that looked like that I would not care if I smelled like I crapped a Christmas tree if it took the itchin away. Thanks for the recipe I'll be making up some


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

And it cures "weed poisoning" too.


----------

